# Aniracetam & ALCAR, a good combination?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

ya? what do you think?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Dunno.

What do you think?



Well I find ALCar is great for energy when I am exercising, especially heavy weights. I just ordered some ani and some phenibut. I plan on stacking the ani with the ALCar. If it is what it is cracked up to be this should be a great combo. I don't want to use the pheni with it though. I'll see what the effects are like before I decide how tho use them...


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just got through a little 30g container of aniracetam and I can't really say I felt any of the effects that people said it was supposed to have (ex. anxiolytic, concentration, memory). I took it for about month which is long enough to build up in my system. Maybe it was some bunk stuff, I don't know.

I'm going to give oxiracetam a spin and see if I can get better results. A lot of folks seem to favor that one as well. I also have piracetam which I'm still taking everyday just in case it's having some effect on me. I haven't taken Alcar yet but I'll be ordering some soon.

Alcar and ALA should have a good synergistic effect together.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> I just got through a little 30g container of aniracetam and I can't really say I felt any of the effects that people said it was supposed to have (ex. anxiolytic, concentration, memory). I took it for about month which is long enough to build up in my system. Maybe it was some bunk stuff, I don't know.


Howmuch were you taking? I just got mine the other day and 1/4 tsp didn't do much so I took a 1/2 tsp later and I was flying. Didn't get any sleep and in the morning I took some more and I was in an amazing mood all day. I will right a report on it next week after experimenting a bit. Also I dissolved mine in oil and drank it(eukh!).


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Howmuch were you taking? I just got mine the other day and 1/4 tsp didn't do much so I took a 1/2 tsp later and I was flying. Didn't get any sleep and in the morning I took some more and I was in an amazing mood all day. I will right a report on it next week after experimenting a bit. Also I didloved mine in oil and drank it(eukh!).


Well, now I'm jealous, lol. I was taking a 750 mg dose. When I was about done with it I read on a forum that someone was taking 2 g of it and was really loving it so I took 2g once or twice and I didn't feel anywhere near flying. I could feel it physically hit my brain when it would kick in for about 10 min but that was it. I also would stir it in olive oil and then drink it. Maybe I'm just not that in tune with my brain to tell the difference when it changes mental states, lol. Years of anxiety. I kind of only focus on the anxiolytic effects of supplements i take though, if it doesn't put a dent in it I just put it to the side.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Add in the fish oils, 10 grams for limitless results.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Well, now I'm jealous, lol. I was taking a 750 mg dose. When I was about done with it I read on a forum that someone was taking 2 g of it and was really loving it so I took 2g once or twice and I didn't feel anywhere near flying. I could feel it physically hit my brain when it would kick in for about 10 min but that was it. I also would stir it in olive oil and then drink it. Maybe I'm just not that in tune with my brain to tell the difference when it changes mental states, lol. Years of anxiety. I kind of only focus on the anxiolytic effects of supplements i take though, if it doesn't put a dent in it I just put it to the side.


OK. I should point out that I took choline bt with it and remember I disolved the ani in oil and drank it. Also I have been taking ALCar for a while; 1/4 tsp in the morning and again in the after noon(I say morning. I mean "when I get up". Which the past few days actually has been the morning. Woohoo.). The ALCar doesn't do much except when I exercise at which time it works wonders for endurance.

Today I had a large bar of chocolate for breakfast(mmmm) so I decided to mix the ani with water. Guess what. It is totally hydrophobic. It just sat in clumps on the surface of the water. No worries I got it inside me anyhow. Today I decided to do 3/4 tsp all at once. Yesterday I took only 1/2 and it didn't quite hit the mark. As I type the stuff is starting to take hold. It is not a drugged up feeling just... well... great. IDK. I think the chocolate was a good move because the other days I felt better after eating. I am looking at my usual very large coffee and thinking; I don't need it(FANTASTIC). Anywho, I'll leave it at that and save all the details for my report. Normally I hate writing but I am looking forward to this. Happy days...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Good news everyone






I started to become rather despondent today when my 3/4 tsp dose of ani(disolved in oil) didn't give me such strong effects as before. I started to ponder over tolerance issues and receptor downregulation,etc. I had taken some chlorpheniramine last night to help me get some sleep and I wondered if perhaps that may have effected it.

So I spent most of the evening researching ani and has some rather interesting properties. Aside from the AMPA potentiation and what not it also potentiates α4β2 nicotinic receptors. It would appear that not only does activation of these receptors increase dopamine release but also causes significant upregulation of D2 receptors. Not only would this explain the great effects on motivation and mood I experienced but would also explain why today the effects are severely muted. Chlorpheniramine is anti-cholinergic. We will see tomorrow how the same dose as today effects me when I am clear of the nasty anti-cholinergic drug.

According to one study (this one) the upregulation of D2 receptors by tha α4β2 receptor agonist varenicline lasts for a while after discontinuation. The future looks good...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

OK so today I took 3/4 tsp in oils and the effects were somewhat muted. The first two days I took 1/4 tsp in the morning and 1/2 in the afternoon. Those were the best days. I do not want to reconcile myself with tolerance issues just yet though.

My thinking on this is that, if the aniracetam(which only has a half life of only two hours) has different effects from its metabolites, then redosing may cause a synergistic effect. I wonder if the higher second dose was the magic formula or if some other dosing pattern is in order. I recall that the best effects I got from DXM came from 3 smallish doses two hours appart. Hmmmm. 

So anyways, I just took another 1/4 tsp in oil to see. Everything crossed...


----------

